# HDMI VS VGA for PC monitor



## NJ908

My desktop PC's video card and monitor have both HDMI and VGA connections.
Currently I'm using HDMI to connect the monitor to the PC.
I also have a HDTV and I'm using the VGA port from the video card to connect the HDTV via a HDMI to VGA 10FT cable...
( one end is HDMI the other end is VGA )

My question is, should I change my setup and connect the PC's monitor via VGA and then use the HDMI port for connecting between the video card and HDTV?

What benefits, if any, will there be for the HDTV?

And, what negatives, if any, will there be for connecting the monitor via VGA?

Thanks


----------



## loserOlimbs

How big is this TV? Less than 50"? Is it 1080 or 720?

1080 and 50"+ then HDMI or DVI will look better than VGA, smaller and little to no difference.


----------



## NJ908

The TV is 50" 720P plasma
I assume that the 10' HDMI to VGA cable that I'm currently using is not converting the signal from my PC to HDMI on the TV.
Would I benefit from buying and using 10' HDMI to HDMI cable to connect my PC to TV?
Also, what differences will I have from connecting my PC to my 22" LCD monitor with VGA instead of HDMI.
Thanks

EDIT: The video card is not HDMI. It's VGA and DVI.
The monitor is connected via DVI.
The TV is connected via a VGA to HDMI cable.
Is that the best connection for me?
Sorry for the confusion.
Thanks


----------



## loserOlimbs

Might as well be 100% VGA if you are using VGA to HDMI, its the digital to analog to digital conversion thats going to corrode the IQ.

DVI to HDMI or DVI - DVI would look slightly better for the TV, for the monitor there will not a be a difference you can see.


----------



## NJ908

Thanks for the explanation.

If I understand correctly, you're suggesting using DVI to DVI or DVI to HDMI (which is better?) to connect my TV to the video card.
And for the monitor use VGA to the video card without any noticeable difference from DVI.

I should have mentioned that I'm using a Receiver (Sony STRDA4300ES) for my HDTV
so, I need to buy a 10' DVI to HDMI cable since the receiver doesn't have a DVI port (that I'm aware of)...right?

Thanks again


----------



## loserOlimbs

Sounds like you got, HDMI and DVI are similar enough that you will not see any degradation.

VGA to the monitor is also fine, small screen means that any analog artifacts will not be visible, and VGA can send more than enough information to get a real clean crisp display on a 20" monitor.


----------

